# Great hunt with some great friends! (video'S)



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Saturday morning myself and 3 other friends from my hometown, along with 2 friends from the twin cities found ourselves in a stubble field with a small flooded area in the field. The decoys were set up right around the honey hole and....well....the picture and few video clips will tell you the rest of the story!



















Order of blinds left to right:
Myself,Derek, Mike, Adam(aboller), Nick, Justin(justund33 or whatever the hell his name on here is...)
2 dogs Cloee? and Mowie? They retrieved most of the birds! They did an awesome job!


----------



## send'em to jesus (Apr 24, 2009)

Awsome videos and pics, looks like someone was a little cought up in the moment shooting when the dogs were on the birds already, GREAT JOB guys i cant wait to be in north dakota in two weeks. Thanks for posting the videos...  :sniper:


----------



## lil chubby (Aug 27, 2009)

nice vids shutt...

:beer:


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks like it was a great hunt guys!!! Thanks for sharing the vidoes!!


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeah I'd be teaching those dogs not to break!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

No ****! Wow Mowie almost got it!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice vieos! Looks like someone needs more self discipline though when them dogs broke loose. Whoever shot that last bird i hope got a little a$$ chewin!


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Looks like a good time.. Nice hunt boys!


----------



## blacklabs2 (Aug 2, 2009)

Holy Crap...get those dogs steady and don't shoot when they're out there like that! Wow!


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice hunt, great videos!


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

Couple honest questions....maybe i dont understand.

I grew up on the Eastern Shore of Maryland.

I have watched alot of videos from upper midwest and seems you guys dont much finish your birds...I mean let em go ahead and get down right over the decoys. Sure you might loose a flight or two cause they wont finish...We just tend to work our birds all the way in.

Second you will get ripped back east for flock shooting. Is it the same in ND? We do our best to not educate birds, might be cause our birds are around from Oct- early april so we try to kill smaller flocks and not alow too many escapees, shooting at flocks of over 12 or 15 birds educates quite a few.

Just wondering.....

Nice hunt BTW.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

To answer your questions:

The video doesn't do it justice how close these birds were. Flock we shot into was 15 yds when shooting started and the other flocks were 15 yds also when landing in the water hole.

As far as shooting into flocks, the flocks of cacklers only stick around one area for a couple weeks. the bigger birds tend to stick around a little longer but most of the birds are out of the area by december.


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

yea, it's difficult to tell how close birds are on video.

keep the footage coming, fun to watch


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Cool video's.


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

justund223 said:


> As far as shooting into flocks, the flocks of cacklers only stick around one area for a couple weeks. the bigger birds tend to stick around a little longer but most of the birds are out of the area by december.


But that educates them for everyone else below you....This will be my last post on this thread.....but ya'll talk about being screwed by people than ya'll do similar things without a thought.


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

Wish we had so many birds here in Iowa that I could let flocks over 15 land in the deks and take off because I don't want to educate them. But most of the season around here, we are hunting with only a couple thousand geese w/in 5 mile radius of our fields. So, on any given day, we may only get one or two workable flocks...if that.

I should try that Eastern shore waterfowl hunting sometime, sounds like the birds are filthy out there. If I was hunting out of a resident flock of 500K birds, i probably wouldn't even have to call much, eventually the dumb ones would find there way into my spread.

Happy hunting boyz!

I haven't seen any posts from anyone on this thread "talk about being screwed by people"....


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

birddog007 said:


> Couple honest questions....maybe i dont understand.
> 
> I grew up on the Eastern Shore of Maryland.
> 
> ...


What if the small flocks are 15 birds? These birds will definitely not be around till April, probably not Nov for that matter. Its an interesting thought though.

What's the limit out there during regular season?


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

I remember when you used to be able to post pics and stories and not have people rip everything that you do. Id be interested to see or hear about some hunts where people had a 5-8 guns in the field shoot a limit and didn't educate any birds. I always want them to get a little bit closer and I will wait for that one more pass. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.

It looked to me like the shots that they took were all decoyed birds, but a decoyed bird is up to the individuals that will be pulling the trigger. To each their own.

Justin- I'm not trying to critique because that is not what this thread should be about. But that was a scary shot over the dog. We put our dogs on stakes (hurricane anchors) just outside he dog blinds so they can still go in and out but can't get in front of the guns. The number one reason is for the safety of the dogs. It is also helps so that you can work birds to the ground to pull bigger flocks and you don't have to worry about the dogs breaking. 
Looked like a really fun hunt. Give me a call when you guys get back. Good Luck!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Nice vieos! Looks like someone needs more self discipline though when them dogs broke loose. Whoever shot that last bird i hope got a little a$$ chewin!


My first thought as well. Very Very good hunts, but god be careful there was several shots that were very extremely close to the dogs!! try shock collar if not stack em to the ground works well!!!
Not to criticize, just want to make sure the dogs are safe, thhat can ruin even the best of hunts!!!


----------

